# Infamous kitchen roll holder



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Here it is - ready for action with a highly sophisticated paperclip in place to stop the roll from unrolling!

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Blimey, Russell - you use posh kitchen roll :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kichen roll*

Hi Gerald

I always buy what ever happens to be BOGOF - buy one get one free! That lot were world cups things with footballers on!

I have still to use my Bounty kitchen roll voucher!

Rapide561


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Kitchen roll holder*

Where did u buy it from please?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Very impressive Russell :roll: 
:lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kitchen roll holder*

Hi

The credit for the find goes to Jim (Scotjimland).

The firm that sold it to me is here

http://www.aquazuro.co.uk/acatalog/zack_astello_wall_kitchen_paper_holder.html?source=kelkoo

On the picture on their ad, it looks like it is wall mounted, but as you can see from my pic, you can hang it from the underneath of a cupboard.

You will need a very accurate ruler however when fitting, and the screws supplied may be too long.

I used smaller screws and superglue.

As daft as it sounds, the kitchen roll is a bulky thing and I have freed up a cupbaord space. (Other than the 9 kitchen rolls in the boot - they were on BOGOF).

Rapide561


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Looks good Rapide 561!. However I'm going to be smug and tell you that I can store my rolls on top of my kitchen cupboards - there is just space to squeeze them in, together with loo rolls, rubbish bags, dishcloths, and suchlike. Reaching them down is another thing. Also my kitchen roll is posher than yours - each piece has an Italian regional recipe on it - so there!
saluti, eddied


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Flippin eck Rapide, you spent £22.95 on a kitchen roll holder? 8O 

Us poorer people may have to wait for a sale! Or bend up a wire coathanger. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi

Plastic ones cost about a fiver at B&Q, etc

Bill


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

lanerideruk said:


> Hi
> 
> Plastic ones cost about a fiver at B&Q, etc
> 
> Bill


 :lol: Well that's not very posh is it Bill :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Being posh*

Hi

It is not about being posh - it is about convenience etc and buying things I like!

I looked at the plastic ones but they did not blend in with the chrome work etc.

This van will be my home - not for a week - but for many months to come. Everything needs to be "just right" - Oscar is very fussy.

Rapide561


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I quite agree Russell, the saying about 'spoiling the ship for an 'haporth of tar' springs to mind, it is, as you say, going to be your home.

Hope Oscar didn't superglue his paws together during fitting


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tokkalosh said:


> Hope Oscar didn't superglue his paws together during fitting


Now Tricia, you're being silly. You should know Oscar wouldn't lower himself to do manual work like that. That's Russell's job. As Oscar often says "Why have a dog and bark yourself ... woof?"

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oscar is the boss*

Hello Gerald

You are right. I am the boss.

I tell daddy to feed me - he does - otherwise I bark loudly.

I tell him to take me for a walk and a wee wee - if he does n't....

I tell him when to get up - I stand on him and he mutters naughty swear words but I just bark at him

I am glad another human understands the ranking of a Weimaraner

Thank you

Oscar


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Russell

I seem to be a little confused here you spend £'s on the holder, then pennies on the the material that is supposed to do the work, that is like Trica buying an expensive bucket to carry cheap tar to an expensive ship. However it does look better my plastic one.

I think :? 

Bill


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here it is - ready for action with a highly sophisticated paperclip in place to stop the roll from unrolling!
> 
> Rapide561


Why not simply squash the roll, thus 'ovalising' _new word?_, the cardboard centre before fitting it? :lol:

It stops the paper unrolling itself, as I discovered the hard way. 

Texas


----------



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

Brilliant!!

This is exactly what I've been looking for...have just ordered one (found some nice hooks on the site as well!)

Thanks for the link.


----------

